# Turkey breast out of date..



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Pls help I have some cooked turkey pieces that's 2 days out if date, Is turkey like chicken meat that u have to be super carefull about or would it be like other meats? Help pls I am starving don't want to chuck it out..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Well its like chiken man. It smell ok?


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would open it and if it looks and smells alright id scoff it


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah same here - open and smell if its smells of get it down you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

I ignore sell by dates all the time, as long as it smells ok it's edible.

sell by dates are bollocks


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

If I die I will come back and haunt u lot... Lol smells fine


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Tbh sell buy dates are just guidelines, most stuff whether its milk, meat or veggies/fruit is usually still perfectly edible a day or 2 after use by date.. it just wont obviously be as fresh.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

2 days passed sell by should be fine, as long as you haven't been storing it on a radiator? The dates are kept early to limit the risk to the suppliers.


----------

